# MD/VA/DC Gameday - October 27th!



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 26, 2007)

Attention MD/VA/DC area gamers!  There will be a Gameday held on October 27th in Cleveland Park.  Head over to the MD/VA/DC Gameday Forum (http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208) for all of the info/to schedule your games/to ask any questions that you have!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm just going to *bump* this thread.

And point out that there will be a Totally Awesome Morrus is in DC BBQ at the QueenD/TheUniverse home in Odenton, MD this Saturday... shoot me an email (elizabeth dot bauman at gmail dot com) to get the address/RSPV!


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmm, road trip...?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Hmm, road trip...?



 DO IT!  We've got PLENTY of room for houseguests!  You could make a long weekend of it.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 14, 2007)

We've got games -- we need more players!  Check out the DC Gameday Forum !


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 2, 2007)

October bump.  Less than a month to go.


----------



## Cassander (Oct 8, 2007)

*Just one week till gameday!*

Still 1 morning and 3 afternoon games available. A total of 5 morning and 5 afternoon slots left, so 5 more people can join for the whole day.

Since the last update, Firefly has been filled but we have a new D&D 3.5 murder mystery newly added. If you haven't signed-up for a game yet, now's the time!

All the action is happening in this forum  ... check out the list of all our games here.


*Morning*

D&D 3.5 Murder Mystery
System: D&D 3.5 Core
DM: Seonaid
Slots remaining: 4-5

*Afternoon*

Shock: Social Science Fiction
System: Shock
DM: dikaiosunh
Slots remaining: 1
_Shock: Social Science Fiction is a game about the way that confronts the concerns of today through the funhouse mirror of the technology of tomorrow. I can't tell you much about the specific setting, since that is determined through play. Players create a matrix of "Issues" (items of concern and interest, such as capitalism, familial relations, animal rights, etc.) and "Shocks" (new technologies - e.g., cloning, hyperlight travel, or artificial intelligence). They then create protagonists who will confront the intersections of those shocks and issues through the game.

The game is GM-less: each player creates a protagonist, and an antagonist who creates adversity for another player._


The Island of Dr. Shang!
System: Spycraft 2.0
DM: Psion
Slots remaining: 1
_Destiny has called you! Once every century, the immortals convene a test of skill amongst the realms of men. The winners prove themselves and they may learn the secrets of the immortals. Normally, this is a path to enlightenment. But the sinister Dr. Shang has other plans--plans that can bode ill for the world as we know it!

You and your newfound team of martial arts experts is all that stands between Dr. Shang's army of exotic thugs and world domination!_


The Goblins of the Shattershtruk Hills
System: D&D 3.5
DM: Cassander
Slots remaining: 3
_"Well, they ain't just any goblins. None like I seen before. They all rode on huge wolves with giant bloody fangs and eyes that burned with an infernal hate. Most of 'em wore thick hides and fought with axes. But a few of them - four or five, I reckon - they was clad in bands of steel and wore the most vile codpieces. Their helmets was shaped like demons. They wielded shields painted with white forms of wolves over black. In their hands was deadly steel that pierced through our ranks like we was so much butchered meat. And they laughed as they burned and they slaughtered. They licked the blood off their lances and killed some more."

The man winces painfully as the woman washes off a deep cut in the man's leg. He shudders and looks past a burnt field. "And woe to those they didn't kill. They grabbed them in their filthy hands and rode off with them! Poor Marla and Brennor and Jaylin..._


----------



## Cassander (Oct 20, 2007)

*one week to go bump*

(open games list updated in previous post)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 21, 2007)

The Universe and I are hosting a gathering on Friday night for anyone interested in socializing with the ENW/CM family!

If you're interested, please get the info you need from this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=209804


----------

